# من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## remoo (27 فبراير 2007)

من هم الأقباط ؟​
منقول عن احد الجروبات للأمانة 


جاءت على شبكة الأنترنت مقالة بعنوان هل الأقباط هم نصارىمصر ؟ .. أشك فى ذلك !!.

http://www.haridy.com/ib/showthread.php?t=24438

وهناك فى العبارة السابقة ثلاثة أسماء وهى : الأقباط ونصارى ومصر 
كلمة النصارى تختلف عن كلمة مسيحيين فهذه طائفة والثانية طائفة أخرى وعلى هذا فالكاتب أخطأ من البداية وعلى هذا فليبحث بنفسه عن الفرق بين الطائفتين وما دام أخطأ على الأساس الذى بنى عليه مقالته بهذا تكون مقالته كلها خطأ وبهذا نعتبر أن الرد عليها مضيعة للوقت . 

الأقباط هم المسيحيين الأرثوذكس الذى ترجع أصولهم إلى قدماء المصريين 
الأقباط المسيحيين فى مصر يرجع جذورهم إلى قدماء المصريين , وهم أقرب شعب يرث آباؤهم فراعنة مصر فى صفاتهم واعمالهم وحضارتهم , ومما يذكر أن مرقس هو رسول الرب يسوع إلى شعب مصر ومنذ دخوله إلى مصر وهم يؤمنون بالمسيحية بدون تغيير , وتعتبر مسيحيتهم من أقدم نظم المسيحيية فى العالم التى لم يطرأ عليها اى تغيير نتيجة لأنعزالهم بعيداً عن التيارات الحديثة . 

وقد ظهر أسم الأقباط اليوم نتيجة لهجرة أبنائها إلى الغرب كما يظهر أسمهم بين الحين والآخر نتيجة للإضطهاد الإسلامى الذى حدث فى عصر الجمهوريات الإسلامية المستقلة والذى يظهر على صفحات الصحف والإعلام المسموع والمرئى فى العالم كله .
ولكن من أين اتت كلمة الأقباط أولاً ؟ 

وكلمة قبط هو صورة مختصرة من لفظة إيجيبتوس Aegyptos , وهى لفظة أطلقها البيزنطيين على أهل مصر مأخوذه من العبارة الفرعونية حت - كا - بتاح Het- Ke - Path أو ها - كا - بتاح أو بيت كا (روح) بتاح , وهو اسم لمعبد فرعونى فى مدينة منف (ممفيس) التى كانت عاصمة مصر القديمة 

وقد حور الإغريق ومن بعدهم البيزنطيين نطق هذه العبارة " هى جى بنو" ثم أضافوا حرف السين وهو يساوى الضمة فى لغتهم ويضاف حرف السين دائما إلى نهاية الأسماء الذى تطور بمرور الزمن , فأطلقوا أسم " هيجبتس " أو " إيجيبتوس " ومنها جائت كلمة EGYPT فى اللغة الإنجليزية وفى باقى اللغات الأوربية مثل اللغة الفرنسية L, EGYPTE , وفى الإيطالية L, EGITTO , وفى وفى الألمانية AEGYPTE 

وكلمة قبطى شاعت عندما كانت مصر تحت الحكم البيزنطى , وهذه الكلمة ما هى إلا ترادف لكلمة مصرى وتطلق على المصرى المسيحى الأرثوذكسى التابع لكنيسة الأسكندرية وليس عداها وكانت فى مصر كنيسة للروم وطوائف أخرى وقد اطلقت هذة الكلمة خاصة على المصريين المسيحيين الذين يقطنون منطقة الجيزة حتى جنوب مصر (أى الوجه القبلى) وهم المصريين المسيحين 

وعلى هذا فهذه الكلمة موجودة منذ العصر الأغريقى واقتصر إطلاقها فى العصور اللاحقة على المسيحيين التابعين لكنيسة الأسكندرية بالرغم من وجود طوائف مسيحية أخرى فى مصر .

العرب وكلمة قبط - أطلق العرب كلمة قبط على الوطنيين 

وأطلق العرب المسلمين قبل غزو مصر وبعد غزو أسم الأقباط على الشعب المسيحى الذى يسكن مصر قبل أن يعرفوا الفرق بين الأقباط الوطنيين والمحتلين البيزنطيين فأطلقوا خطأ على ماريا هدية المقوقس أسم ماريا القبطية , وأطلق المؤرخين المسلمين خطأ على المقوقس نفسه أسم عظيم القبط وهم لا يعرفون أن المقوقس حاكم مصر البيزنطى وعينه هرقل ولم يكن قبطيا أو حتى مصرياً , وأطلق العرب المسلمين على المنسوجات التى أشتهر بصناعتها المصريين المسيحيين الأقباط فى بلدة قفط أسم القبطية وكان محمد يلبس واحده منها , وأطلق المسلمين العرب الغزاة على اللغة التى يتكلم بها أهل مصر عند غزوهم لها أسم اللغة القبطية .


وكلمة قبط ما هى إلا شكل لفظى مختصر من لفظة من االلغة القبطية أيجبتو بعد إزالة المقطع الأول ae وفى اليونانية الكلمة تنتهى بحرف س s أى حزفوا البداية والنهاية وبقى لهم المقطع الذى ينطق "جبط" وكتبوا الحرف الذى ينطق صوته مثل حرف الجيم الجافة بحرف القاف فقرات "قبط" وأطلقوا هذه الكلمة فى البداية على جميع سكان مصر ولما عرفوا الفرق بين الكنيسة الملكيه التابعة لبيزنطة والكنيسة الوطنية التابعة للبابا بنيامين أطلقوا هذه الكلمة على مسيحي مصر الوطنيين أصحاب الوطن الذين هم الأرثوذكس الأقباط .

وكلمة قبطى copt وجمعها الأقباط copts قادمة من كلمة يونانية إيجيبتوس "Aegyptus" عندما كانت مصر تحت حكم البيزنطيين وعرفت الحضارة اليونانية أرض النيل على مدى قرون بإسم إجيبتEgypt أما أهلها فأطلق عليهم العالم أسم إيجيبشين Egyptians وعلى هذا يكون أسم إيجيبشين هو أسم القبط المسيحين
وقد كان العرب المسلمين الغزاة ينظرون إلى الأقباط نظرة دونية ويحتقرونهم بل لقد أطلق عليهم عمر بن العاص عبارة (امة محقورة تحفر بطن الأرض) لعملهم بالزراعة وليس بالقتل أو القتال فهل يريد كاتب المقال أن اسرد له ما قال عمرو بن العاص عن أقباط مصر ؟ أو هل يريد أن نطلق على المسلمين اسم الأقباط بعد هذه المعلومات !!!!!


ويذكر الكاتب حديثاً ويظنه دليلاً ولم يذكر مرجعه برقم الصفحة والجزء كما تعودنا من المسلمين وقال حديث شريف ذكره الإمام ابن كثير فى البداية والنهاية فى قصة نوح  


وطبقاً للحكايات المضحكة العربية التى يحكيها العرب وهم يصطلون بالنار أمام خيامهم يقولون سام يلد أمم مثل العرب والفرس والروم فلا يمكن أن يلد سام امه ولكن الأصح كما جاء فى التوراة (راجع التوراة إصحاح 19 وإصحاح 20) ستجد أسماء أولادهم وليس أسماء أمم وهنا ستجد الفرق بين الأسلام واليهودية مثلاً لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول أنه من هؤلاء الأولاد تفرقت قبائل وأمم الأرض اما فى الأسلام فقد حددهم بعشرة امم فقط واليوم نجد فى العالم أكثر من 130 أمه بلغة مختلفة !!!!! 
كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس اسم مصرايم أبن حام وهذا هو ابو المصريين " وَبَنُو حَامٍ: كُوشُ وَمِصْرَايِمُ وَفُوطُ وَكَنْعَانُ (تكوين 10: 6)
أما اسم الشائع فى اللغة القبطية القديمة فكان كمت ثم سقطت منها تاء التأنيث فصار "كيمى" ( والحروف باللغة القبطية كبا , إيطا , مى , يوطا) 
وكلمة مصرى فى القبطية القديمة تنطق " رم - إن - كيمى " وقد أستخدمت هذه الكلمة (قبطى) للتعبير على كلمة مصرى لأنه معناها أصلى أو قبطى . راجع تاريخ اللغة القبطية د/ كمال فريد إسحق - الطبعة الثانية يونيو 1998م

هل مسلمين مصر هم اقباط ؟

إن إسم قبطى اليوم يعلوا على أسم مسلم بفضل أمانة وعمل وكفاح أقباط مصر المسيحيين وتاريخ مصر المسيحى مدون فى المراجع العالمية تحت أسم المجامع المسكونية وأجساد رهبان مصر وشهدائها ما زالت موجودة حتى هذا اليوم فى أوربا ومنذ إيمان المصريين بالمسيح على يد مرقس الرسول والمصريين المسيحيين يطلقون عليهم القباط, واليوم يريد المسلمين سرقة هذا الأسم , ولكن هناك شيئاً واحداً يمنع إطلاق هذا الأسم على المسلمين الذين يعيشون فى مصر , الا وهو التدين بالأسلام , فالتدين بالأسلام يمنع التجنس ويمنع أن يكون المسلم له وطن , فيعارض الإسلام القول بأن هناك مسلم قبطى , ولكن اطلق العرب المسلمين الغزاة على من أعتنقوا الإسلام من فقراء مصر لأنهم لم يدفعوا الجزية أو خوفاً من القتل أسماً آخر الموالى القبطى وهذا الأسم أطلقة العرب إمعاناً فى معاملة المصريين بدونية وإذلال لما يحس به العربى من عنجهيه وتعالى على باقى الشعوب حتى ولو كانوا مسلمين

هذا بالنسبة للأنتساب للعرب أما بالنسبة إلى الإسلام قال حسن البنا مؤسس الأخوان المسلمين الوطن هو الدين الإسلامى وليس الأرض , ومن مقولته يمكن القول : لهذا لا يوجد شئ أسمه وطن ينتمى إليه المسلم فلا يوجد شئ أسمه مسلم مصرى أو مسلم أنجليزىأو مسلم أمريكى أو مسلم فرنسى أو حكومة من المسلمين مصريين .. لهذا فليس للمسلمين إذاً الحق فى المطالبة بوطن لأنه هكذا امرت عقيدتهم . 

ونحن نحب أخوتنا الذين كانوا جدودهم مسيحيين وأعتنقوا الإسلام نتيجة لشروط جحافل العرب المسلمين الغزاة ونقول لهم يا ابن ابن جدى القبطى أرجع لدين جدودك المسيحية فالأسلام قضى على مصر كدولة وثقافة وعلم وحضارة وانه لن ينقذ مصر من السرقات والبوظان والروتين فى الأعمال الحكومية ويرجعها إلى عهدها الأول الذى كان قبل الإسلام إلا قوة الرب يسوع الذى كان يؤمن به اجدادك . 

العضمـــة الزرقـــاء : أسم ناتج من الإضطهاد الإسلامى للأقباط 
يطلق المسلمين على اقباط مصر أسم " العضمة الزرقاء " ويظن المسلم أنه يغيظ القبطى أو يهينه أو يذله عندما يناديه بهذا الأسم - أما القبطى فهو يفتخر بهذا الأسم لأن هذا الأسم دليل على مقاومة الأقباط للأحتلال الأسلامى الوثنى كما قاوم أجداده احتلال الرومان الوثنين وخاصة أن هذا الأسم ناتج من حمل الصليب . 

لقد ألزم الوثنيين الرومان الرب يسوع أن يحمل صليبة فى طريق الألام الجلجثة وأمر الخليفة المسلم الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمى بإلزام الأقباط بحمل صليب وزنه خمسة أرطال لأذلالهم كما أذل الرومان السيد المسيح بحمل الصليب , فأطاع الأقباط أوامر الحاكم سائرين فى طريق الألام مثل سيدهم , ومن ثقل حمل الصليب كان الحبل المعلق به يحك ويضغط على منطقة الرقبة من الخلف فإزرقت هذه المنطقة وظهرت العظام فأطلق المسلمين على الأقباط العضمة الزرقاء . 

وفى عام 1678م أصدر السلطان العثمانى قراراً غاية فى القسوة يلزم القبط فيها
" أن يعلق النصارى فى أعناقهم جلجلان أو طوقين من الحديد وكانا الطوقين من الحديد يتركان حزاً أزرق عن عظام الفقرات المتجهة إلى الرأس لهذا عادت من جديد تسمية المسلمين للقبط ( العضمة الزرقاء) التى كانت تطلق عليهم فى عصر الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمى .. أما اليهود فقد ألزموا بأن يضعوا حول رقابهم جلجال واحد للتمييز بين الأقباط واليهود " هذا النص أوردناه فقط ولكن نحيط علم القراء أن نصوص العهدة العمرية العنصرية الدينية قد طبقت فى هاذين العصرين كاملة والعصور الأخرى على الأقباط .


----------



## remoo (27 فبراير 2007)

مامعنى اسم مصر بالعربي ؟​
اسم مصر في العربية و اللغات السامية الأخرى مشتق من جذر سامي قديم قد يعني البلد أو "البسيطة (الممتدة)، و قد يعني أيضا الحصينة أو المكنونة. الاسم العبري مصرايم מִצְרַיִם مذكور في التوراة على أنه ابن لنوح و هو الجد الذي ينحدر منه الشعب المصري حسب الميثولوجيا التوراتية.
وبنو حام كوش ومصرايم وفوط وكنعان." (تكوين 10 : 6).

المصريين هم اولاد مصرايم ابن حام ابن نوح 
وانشاء الله سوف نتحدث عن ذلك الموضوع فيما بعد 
ريمووووووو


----------



## قلم حر (27 فبراير 2007)

موضوع متميز و غزير بالمعلومات .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## remoo (27 فبراير 2007)

*الشكرواجب*



السمردلي قال:


> موضوع متميز و غزير بالمعلومات .
> شكرا جزيلا .



اشكرك اخي الحبيب السمردلي علي مرورك 
وعلى تشجيعك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Moony34 (28 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## remoo (28 فبراير 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة جدا



شكرا علي مرورك يا موني 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## المغتربة (1 مارس 2007)

أها أمر جميل 
يعني قبطي يطلق على النصراني المصري 
لكن المسلم لاء
طيب 
الأستاذ كوبتك مان أقل لي 
أن معنى الأقباط يعني شخص مصري 
لكن ألحين لا أعرف من الكاذب بينكم
هو أم صاحب الموضوع 
لا بأس


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> أها أمر جميل
> يعني قبطي يطلق على النصراني المصري
> لكن المسلم لاء
> طيب
> ...



الرجاء المصداقية فى الردود يا عزيزتى واليك المزيد عن هذا الموضوع :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2007)

اخى الحبيب المبارك ريمو دعنا نتكلم اولا عن ما هو التاريخ القبطى ؟ 
" أنا مصرى" ::::  أولا  >>>>> ثم >>>>> " أنا قبطى" :::: ثانيا


والعالم الغربى والشرقى يعرف تاريخ مصر الفرعونية أصل الحضارة ويعرف أيضاً تاريخ الأقباط الذين حافضوا على الإيمان المسيحى الذى وافق ميل المصرى وسلوكه الإنسانى لمدة 1935 عاما تحت حكم الإحتلال الإسلامى العربى وتحت الحكم الرومانى والبيزنطى والفارسى , 

لهذا لم تستطع الأمم ذو آلات الحرب أن تحتوى مصر فالهكسوس مثلاً الذين إحتلوا مصر ما يزيد عن 400 سنة أعجبو بالمصريين وقلدوهم فى حياتهم اليومية ثم ذهبوا أبعد من ذلك بأن عبدوا آلهتهم , أما الإسكندر الأكبر( المقدونى -  ذو القرنين) القائد اليونانى الشهير الذى وصل بجيشة إلى الهند وإحتلها , إشتاق أن يلبس تاج مصر ويتوج على عرشها فذهب إلى واحة سيوة حيث معبد الآلهة أيزيس .

وقائمة الأمم التى إحتلت مصر كثيرة , فحكم مصر وغزاها الفرس والرومان والعرب وغيرهم

وسوف تجد فى المقالات التالية أن الغزاة وزوار مصر أخذوا من عقائدها وأسلوب الحياة فيها , ثم قاموا بنقل كل ما شاهدوه إلى بلادهم با أنهم أخذوا الفضائل الدينية وأضافوها بطريقة أو أخرى إلى معتقداتهم واسلوبهم فى المعيشة .

بالإضافة إلى الغزاة .. هناك الزوار الذين قدموا إلى مصر بقصد دراسة علومها وآثارها – أو السياحة – الترويح – العلاج – العمل – المشاهير – القادة .. أما الفئة المهمة التى سجلت لنا التاريخ هم الكتاب والمؤرخون 

وداس على تراب أرض مصر اعظم وأكبر الأنبياء منهم : -

إبراهيم الخليل – إسحق – يعقوب أب الاباء – الأسباط الأثنى عشر - موسى كليم الرب الذى تربى وتعلم كل حكمة المصريين وعلومهم – أرميا النبى – أما المسيح فقد باركها طفلاً ومعه أمه العذراء مريم ويوسف النجار .. وقد ارسل لها رسلاً مثل مرقس وبطرس .. 

وحاول الغزاة إحتواء هوية مصر وتغييرها فلم يستطيعوا وشعروا بغربتهم فيها لأنهم أجانب عنها , وفى النهاية إحتوتهم مصر إلا أن إحتوائهم لم يكن كاملاً , وذلك لأن إنتماؤهم العرقى أو الدينى ليس مصرياً خالصاً فإنهم لا يفتخرون بمصريتهم بالرغم من انهم لا يعرفون غير مصر وطناً لهم , فيشربون من نيلها ولا يرتوون , ويأكلون من خيراتها ولا يشبعون , فيقولون أنهم مصريون وأن دينهم الإسلام ولكن عند البحث فى صميم عقيدتهم الإسلامية تجد أن الإسلام تجنس وليس ديناً , ومن هنا تسقط عنهم الهوية المصرية لأن شريعتهم الإسلامية وقرآنهم يأمرهم بقتل أهل البلاد الوطنيين المصريين الأصليين الذين هم المسيحيون القبط , كما تدفعهم عقيدتهم إلى سرقة وسلب خيرات مصر وآثارها , والذى يمد يدة وينهب ويسلب خيرات بلد تسقط عنه صفة الإنتماء لهذا البلد لأنه لا بد وان يكون غاصباً ومحتلاً ومستعمراً , لأن الغاصب ياخذ ولا يعطى 

ومن الملاحظ أيضاً أن الشعب المصرى أبناء الفراعنة أحرار مصر قد أستطاعوا أن يخبئوا مصريتهم الأصلية فى إنعزالهم الدينى فحمى ذلك نقاء دم الشعب الفرعونى , وقد يكون حدث هذا بقصد أو دون قصد , فبإيمانهم بالمسيحية حولوا أمتهم إلى أمة روحية مسيحية خالصة , لها ملك هو السيد المسيح له المجد لا يطوله حكام الأرض أو ولاة السلطة , فاذابوا بذلك مصريتهم فى قبطيتهم (مسيحيتهم) , وساعدهم على ذلك الخلاف الدينى الأخير الذى وقع بينهم وبين القسطنطينية , والآن لا يمكن الفصل بين الدين المسيحى والهوية المصرية عند القبطى , فاصبح هدف القبطى هو أنه بالمحافظة على مسيحيتة وطهارتها فى قلبه يحمى مصر أيضاً وتراثها الحضارى الموجود فى دمة وتوارثة من آباؤه واجداده .

ونحن نرى اليوم أن إنتماء المسلمين الذين يعيشون فى مصر يميلون بدون وعى بالإنتماء والإنضمام لأمم إسلامية أخرى والإضرار بمصر , لهذا إذا إحتل مصر مستعمر من دينه فإنه ينضم إليه بل أنه يساعده فى نهب مصر وسلب خيراتها , وهو لا يرى أن خيرات مصر تذهب لأطماع شخصية خاصة أو مغامرات حربية مغلفة بالنعرة الدينية.

ونرى أيضاً من خلال التاريخ أن أمما كثيرة فقدت حريتها وهويتها بعد غزو الأمم لأراضيها , أما الأقباط فبالرغم من سقوط مصر وإحتلالها من أمم عديدة , لم تستطع هذه الأمم بما لها من جبروت وقوة حربية أن تنزع حريتهم منهم , لأن حريتهم هى حرية فى المسيح التى أعلنها لهم فى قوله : " إن حرركم الإبن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحرارا " ( يوحنا8: 36) وقال فى موضع آخر : " تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم" ( يوحنا8: 32) بمعنى حرية ضد كل قوى الشر وسلطان الخطيئة والظلمة , وهى حرية شاملة عامة ليس لها حدود لأنها أمر إلهى .

والحرية التى أعطاها لنا السيد المسيح حرية داخلية لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعها منا فالظاهر للأمم التى إحتلت مصر ومنها العرب المسلمين أنهم إستطاعوا أن يذلوا الأقباط وأن الأقباط أصبحوا عبيداً لهم وأن الأقباط فى درجة المواطنة الثانية , فليس هناك إذا حقوقاً للأقباط. 

ولكن فى واقع الأمر أن القبطى يشعر بالحرية وأنه ينعم بالقلب الكبير فى ارضة وعلى تراب وطنه بالرغم من الظلم والمعاناة التى يبتليه به المحتل الإسلامى , وحتى ولو أنه لا يملك شيئاً وليس فى يده سلطان فإنه يشعر بالأسف لقصور تفكيرهم , وياسف لتحكمهم فإزدادت مصر تخلفاً عن الركب الحضارى قرناً بعد قرن منذ إحتلالهم لمصر وحتى الآن , ولكن ليس فى يده إلا أن يعمل بامانه كل فى موقعة ويمكن القول أن عمل الأقباط فقط قد حفظ مصر من الإنهيار التام . 

والمصرى هو القبطى هو الأصلى والأصيل فهو يحب مصر من كل قوته وقدرته , يحب نيلها الخالد , يعشق عبق ترابها ونسمة جوها , يعطيها من عنده فيضيف إلى حضارتها ويرتقى بعلومها لهذا راى المصريون أن الغزاة أقل منهم حضارة بالرغم من تفوقهم الحربى نتيجة لوحشيتهم 

وإكتشف الأقباط أن العرب المسلمين الذين إحتلوا مصر لهم أخلاق وعادات وطباع غير حضارية بل وبربرية فى بعض الأحيان , وهذه الأخلاق لا تتناسب مع طبيعة المصرى القبطى الأصلى والأصيل العرقية ولا حتى تقترب من طباعهم الهادئة .

ويعتبر الأقباط أنّ ذروة الإضطهاد الديني لهم كانت أثناء حكم الإمبراطور دقلديانوس الذي مارس القتل الجماعي ووحشية تعذيب المسيحيين فى أنحاء الإمبراطورية الرومانية وكانت شروطه لهم هى أن يبخروا لأوثانه ويؤمنوا بها , ورفض الأقباط ترك المسيحية فكان عدد الذين فضلوا الموت عن إنكار المسيح فى مصر وحدها هم مليون شهيد , وفى يوم أحد المجازر الرومانية قتل فيه مائة ألف شهيد ضحية الإضطهاد الوثنى فإتخذه الأقباط عيداً أسموه عيد الشهداء , وقام الأقباط بتسجبل هذا اليوم على أنه  بداية لتقويمهم القبطي ويسمونه عيد النييروز وما زال الأقباط يحتفلون بهذا اليوم حتى الآن , ويعرف الغرب هذه السنة بإسم Anno Martyrum أو عام الشهداء وتوقف عطاء الشعوب المسيحية للشهداء فى الغرب ولكن شعوب الشرق الأوسط التى وقعت ضحية للغزو العربى الإسلامى ما زالت دمائها تنزف بغزارة بين الحين والآخر وخاصة فى مصر فمازال نزيف الإضطهاد مستمراً ويسقط القتلى كل سنة بالعشرات وأحياناً بالمئات وأشتهرت مذبحة الكشح الذى راح ضحية الأسلام 22 قتيلاً قبطياً مسيحياً , لهذا يطلب موقع اقباط مصر من أقباط المهجر الإحتفال سنوياً بعيد الشهداء من آجدادنا وأبائنا وامهاتنا وأخواتنا الذين سقطوا شهداء وقدموا دمائهم الذكية لكى يستم الإيمان بالمسيح فى أرض مصر حتى يومنا هذا - والخطوة الأولى هو أختيار يوم بعيداً عن الأصوام وأعياد القديسين الأخرى التى تمتلئ بها ايام سنتنا القبطية  .

أما بالنسبة للعالم المسيحى القديم فقد قسم مجمع خلقيدونيا عام 451 م. المسيحيين حول طبيعة السيد المسيح , والواضح أنه لم يكن إنقساماً فى العقيدة بقدر ما أنه كان إنقساماً حول السلطة الكنسية على كنائس العالم القديم . وتعتبر الآثار الناتجة من مجمع خلقيدونيا هى أسوأ مرحلة فى مراحل تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية في العصور المسيحية ، فقد الغى الأباطرة البيزنطيين سلطة البابا القبطى على الأقباط واقاموا بطريرك آخر بطريرك تابع لبيزنطية , ولكن لم يستطع أباطرة بيزنطة بكل جبروتهم وقوتهم محو هوية الأقباط وجعلهم تابعين فأصبح على أرض مصر يوجد بطريركين أحدهما بيزنطى شرعى مؤيد ومدعم من الأباطرة وحكامهم فى مصر , والآخر قبطى أرثوذكسى هارباً فى بعض الأحيان من المجازر الوحشية ضده وضد أساقفته وشعبه 

واستمر الإنقسام الى حين الغزو العربي الإسلامى عام 642 م . وحينما إحتل العرب المسلمين مصر اكملوا مسيرة اضطهاد الأقباط  بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل فى تاريخ البشرية وحتى الآن .. 

وقال االمتنيح العلامة الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف المعاهد العلمية (1)  : " في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المناسبة‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏قول‏ ‏عميد‏ ‏الأدب‏ ‏العربي‏ ‏الراحل‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏طه‏ ‏حسين‏ ‏وعبارته‏ ‏الجميلة‏ ‏الخالدة‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتابه‏ ‏مستقبل‏ ‏الثقافة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏مجد‏ ‏مصري‏ ‏قديم‏ ,‏وهي‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏تلخص‏ ‏تلخيصا‏ ‏جامعا‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏شعب‏ ‏وأمة‏ ‏وحضارة‏ " أما‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏فمازال‏ ‏حيا‏ ‏ولن‏ ‏يموت‏...‏
أما‏ ‏الأمة‏ ‏فخالدة‏ ‏باقية‏ ‏تصارع‏ ‏عن‏ ‏وجودها‏ ‏ولن‏ ‏تفني‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏قال‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏العظماء‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العجائب‏ ‏سبعا‏ ‏فالعجيبة‏ ‏الثامنة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏بقاء‏ ‏القبط‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏مما‏ ‏عانوه‏ ‏في‏ ‏تاريخهم‏ ‏الطويل‏ ‏من‏ ‏أهوال‏ ‏تميد‏ ‏من‏ ‏تحتها‏ ‏الجبال‏ ‏الرواسي‏ , وأما‏ ‏الحضارة‏ ‏فكانت‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏وأعرق‏ ‏حضارة‏ ‏عرفها‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏الإنسان‏... ‏ولقد‏ ‏قال‏ ‏حديثا‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏علماء‏ ‏الآثار‏ ‏من‏ ‏السويد‏ :‏إني‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أصدق‏ ‏أن‏ ‏شعبا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏مهما‏ ‏بلغ‏ ‏نصيبه‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجد‏ ‏والاجتهاد‏ ‏والذكاء‏ ‏يمكنه‏ ‏في‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏قصيرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الزمن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يصنع‏ ‏ما‏ ‏صنعه‏ ‏المصريون‏ ‏القدماء‏ ‏من‏ ‏حضارة‏ ‏متقدمة‏,‏مالم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏قد‏ ‏ساعدهم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏كائنات‏ ‏راقية‏ ‏من‏ ‏كواكب‏ ‏أخري‏..‏وقال‏ ‏عباس‏ ‏محمود‏ ‏العقاد‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏مقالاته‏ ‏إن‏ ‏المصريين‏ ‏توصلوا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏تفجير‏ ‏الذرة‏,‏ وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏سر‏ ‏اختفاء‏ ‏قارة‏ ‏الأطلنطيد‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ذكرها‏ ‏أفلاطون‏ ‏وسمع‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏من‏ ‏كهنة‏ ‏المصريين‏ ‏القدماء‏,‏وبالتالي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏سر‏ ‏اختفاء‏ ‏الحضارة‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏المفاجئ‏ ‏بحيث‏ ‏انقطع‏ ‏التواصل‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الماضي‏ ‏والحاضر‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقدورنا‏ ‏معرفة‏ ‏ماضينا‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏الكشوف‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تقدم‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏شيئا‏ ‏من‏ ‏المعرفة‏ ‏القليلة‏ ‏في‏ ‏فترات‏ ‏متباعدة‏ ‏ولكنها‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تستطع‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تعطينا‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏كاملة‏ ‏شاملة‏ " 
 ولأن المصرى ميال لقيادة الحضارة والبحث عن كل جديد فى حياته فقد حاول بإستمرار وحب وطول أناة أن يقدم كل ما عنده من علم وثقافة وفلسفة بل وطعام وملبس وخلافة فى سخاء لكل قادم إلى مصر مهما كانت عقيدته أو أخلاقة.

فلم يبخل القبطى على مر العصور ومنذ نشأة مصر ونشأته فى مصر على أى محتاج أو محتل أو زائر أو هارب أن يخدمه ويفرح قلبه , ويعطيه من خيرات بيته وبيت أبيه أو حتى يحميه إذا كان مظلوما وهارباً من البطش.

لأن المصرى القبطى الأصيل بطبعه خٌير لا يوجد فى قلبه إلا الحب والعطاء 



كيف تعامل الغزاة أو الزوار مع المصريين الأقباط ( سكان مصر الوطنيين الأصليين أصحاب مصر) ؟

هذا هو محور تاريخ أقباط مصر تعيشه مع آبائك وأجدادك العظماء الذى تقرأه الآن . 

ويقف مدرس للتاريخ فى كلية اداب قسم تاريخ جامعة حلوان ليعلن لطلبته أن الأقباط ليس لهم تاريخ وهذه الأقوال يرددها جهابذه مدرسى التاريخ فى كليات مختلفة , ولكن نقول له أن الأقباط المسيحيين فى مصر هم السلالة النقية من فراعنة مصروطبعا يعرف تاريخ الفراعنة جيداً وفى العصر المسيحى كانت الأسكندرية منارة للعلم فى للبحر الأبيض المتوسط , وفى العصر الإسلامى كانوا يديرون الحكم فى مصر بينما حكامها مشغولين بغزواتهم لنهب الشعوب وإستعمارها بإسم الدين الإسلامى - أنه لا يوجد فى الإسلام تاريخ إلا تاريخ الدماء أما العطاء الحضارى للبشرية فمفقود تماماً - وسؤال لك يا سيدى الدكتور ما هى سلسلة أنسابك هل انت من الموالى المسلمين أى أن خلفيتك قبطى أم من أشراف مصر أى من قبائل العرب التى غزت مصر حتى نستطيع أن نرد على فكرك بأن الأقباط ليس لهم تاريخ. 



اخى الحبيب المسلم ابن جدى الذى لم يستطع دفع الجزية لفقرة وإضطر أن يعتنق الإسلام , أنا لا ألوم جدك لأنه أراد أن يربى اباك حتى لا يموت أو يذبح كما يذبحون الأبرياء الآن ويباع أبوك فى اسواق العبيد وتباع جدتك وأمك وأخوتك البنات فى أسواق الجوارى ويصبحن متعه للمسلم .. 

اليوم لك وقفه إقرأ وقارن بين التاريخ المسيحى النظيف الطاهر وتاريخ الإسلام ولك فى النهاية اتخاذ القرار ولكن فكر ماذا ستقول حينما يسألك الديان العادل السيد المسيح قائلاً : من هو إلهك ؟ ما هو دينك هذا ؟ من هو نبيك ؟ وما هى أخلاقة ؟ وما هى أخلاقك ؟ ومن قتلت ؟ ومن أغتصبت ؟ ولماذا كذبت ؟  ولماذا سرقت ونهبت ؟ إن أعمالك تتبعك لن تستطيع أن تهرب منها  الديان السيد المسيح الذى يعرف كل شئ عنك المسيح هو الديان .. ( البخارى جزء3 ص 107 ) ( سورة الزخرف آية 61 )( لاتقوم الساعة حتى ينزل فيكم ابن مريم حكما مقسطا)  , 

.. أخى المسلم لقد جاء السيد المسيح بالحب والسلام والأمان لكل الناس لهذا دعاه التوراه فى نبوءه أنه ملك السلام .. تذكر - يوم الحساب وأن الذى سيحاسبك ويدينك هو السيد المسيح وبالعقل والمنطق فالسيد المسيح سيدين العالم بشريعته هو التى جاء بها هو .. شريعة الحب والسلام .. وليست بشريعة الغاب .. وليست بشريعة الإسلام التى هى كل مضمونها التشريعى القتل والإرهاب والإغتصاب والنكاح والجنس والسرقة .. ألخ 

.. مهما قالوا لك غير ذلك .. فلن تقدر ساعتها أن تقف أمام الديان السيد المسيح وتقول :    قالولى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2007)

لماذا نعيد كتابة تاريخ أقباط مصر؟ 
أقباط مصر أحتفظوا بصفاتهم ومقوماتهم وتماسكهم كأمة قاومت فى إباء وشمم إستعمار إستيطانى إسلامى دام حوالى 1425 سنة .. 

ربما تختلف الأمة القبطية فى أهدافها فى الحياة عن باقى اللأمم ولكنها ما زالت أمة لها تاريخها الطويل والمؤثر فى العالم حتى يومنا الحاضر , وهذا التاريخ الطويل يبين قيمتها فى الحياة بين الأمم , لهذا نفاخر ونفتخر بتاريخنا بين الأمم , ويرجع هذا التاريخ المعروف فى جميع معاهد العالم إلى ما قدمه آباؤهم من ميراث حضارى .

ولم يعتمد الأبناء على أمجاد الآباء بل أنتشروا بين الأمم يعملون فى جد وإجتهاد ولهم كل فخر أنه من بين أبناء مصر المسيحيين العشرة مليون وصل السيد بطرس بطرس غالى إلى منصب السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة , فوصلوا فى ميزان تقدير الأمم الأخرى لهم إلى فوق . 

ولا يوجد أقوى من كلمات أ.ب بتشر فى كتابها "الأمة القبطية " التى ذكرتها فى ج1 ص 32 فقالت : " تلك هى حالة الكنيسة القبطية التى أسسها مارمرقس وظلت عليها فى البأسا والضراء تقاسى الشدائد والشيقات وتتحمل المظالم والإضطهادات حتى يومنا هذا حيث يمر الوافدون إلى مصر إلى مصر من الغربيين لهذا العهد فيتجاهلون وجودها تارة أو يهزأون بها طوراً نظراً لما آلت إليه من الهوان والذل , ولكن مهلاً فسترى فيما يلى من صفحات هذا الكتاب تاريخاً يزرى بتواريخ أعظم الكنائس المسيحية مقاماً وشأناً , وسيأتى يوم يجلس فيه رأس الكنيسة للقضاء بحسب عدله بحسب فكر الأنسان , وفى ذلك اليوم يسمع قوله : " ويكونون لى قال رب الجنود كل الذين يخافون أسمى فى اليوم الذى أجمع فيه جواهرى " أ.هـ 

وبالنسبه إلى وجودهم وتواجدهم فى معركة البقاء كأمة فقد خرجوا منتصرين من الإبادة والإضطهاد والذل الإسلامى  طيلة 1425 سنة أى يوم 29 سبتمبر – الذى هو الذكرى السنويه المشئومه ال 1366 لغزو العرب لمصر سنه639 وهناك تاريخا مكتوباً أخفاه المؤرخين المسلمين لغرض فى نفس يعقوب كما أنه لم يظهره المؤرخين المسيحيين بالشكل الواضح لأنهم مكبلين بالإضطهاد الإسلامى . 

وعلى أساس هذه الفكرة فكان يجب علينا للرجوع إلى أمهات الكتب الإسلامية والمخطوطات المسيحية ونقل ما جاء فيها بدون تعليق يذكر من الموقع وعلى القارئ أن يستنبط ويستنتج الحقيقة وهذا ما جعلنا نعيد كتابة تاريخ أقباط مصر . هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه من حق أبناء الأقباط الفخر بأجدادهم لأنهم أبلوا بلاءً حسنا فى جميع العصور الرومانية الوثنية والرومانية المسيحية والبيزنطية المسيحية والإسلامية وحتى شهداء الكشح اليوم  . 

ولا يمكن لأمه أن تبقى على طريق الوجود فى الحياة مالم يكن لها تاريخ طويل وراءها , ومن هذا الإمتداد الطويل الخلفى تسير الأمة القبطية إلى الأمام إلىغايتها فحاضرهم اليوم لا يختلف كثيراً ماضيهم فما زالت هناك العوامل الداخلية تعمل على إفناء أبنائها وإبادتهم , يتمثل خطر الإبادة فى الإسلام فى مصر وقرآنه الذى ينص فى آياته بقتلهم لأنهم لا يؤمنون بالله ورسوله محمد ..  لهذا لن ينفصل إذاً حاضر الأقباط عن ماضيهم , لهذا يجب أن يدرس كل قبطى تاريخ أقباط مصر .. لأنه بهذا التاريخ يطلع الأقباط على التضحيات التى قدمها آباؤهم وأجدادهم فى سبيل بقائهم وبقاء المسيحية فى مصر  . 

وتكلمنا عن إختلاف الأمة القبطية عن باقى الأمم ونتكلم هنا عن الرابط بينهم والهدف , والرابط الذى يربط ابناء هذه الأمة هو حبهم الشديد للرب يسوع , وهذا الحب يملأ قلوبهم وفكرهم وحياتهم , يحركهم جميعاً كعمل نشط للعمل على منفعة هذه الأمة وبهذا الرباط الإلهى توزعت المواهب للعمل الدؤوب فى صبر كقطرات المياة المتساقطة التى حفرت مجرى النيل فى أراضيهم , ولا شك أنهم يأملون فى الحصول على ملكوت السماء كثمرة روحية , ولكنهم كأمة أرضية لا يستطيعون الوقوف مكتوفى الأيدى يرون خراب بلادهم وديارهم وأرضهم بواسطة العابثين هذا من ناحية الوطن ومن ناحية اخرى معاملتهم فى وطنهم كعبد مهان وتسهيل سرقتهم وإغتصاب عرضهم والإستيلاء على أراضيهم , ولا يوجد متدينا يعبد إلهاً حقيقياً يستكين لهذا الظلم ولا يوجد إلها يترك أتباعه فى هذا الظلم مالم يكونون هم الذين يحبون ذل الشيطان وإستعباده لهم . 
تراقبوا منى المزيد صلوا لاجلى


----------



## kimo14th (2 مارس 2007)

*موضوع غايه فى الروعه *

*وان كان محتاج توثيق اكثر *


*ومااروع الحضاره الفرعونيه العظيمه *

*اعظم الحضارات واكثرها غموضا *

*اصل انا حفيد الفراعنه بقى ههه*​


----------



## remoo (2 مارس 2007)

*هل قرأتي الموضوع ؟؟؟؟*



المغتربة قال:


> أها أمر جميل
> يعني قبطي يطلق على النصراني المصري
> لكن المسلم لاء
> طيب
> ...




واليكي يا مغتربة هذة النبذة من الموضوع ولا تعليق!!!!!!!!!!!!

ونحن نحب أخوتنا الذين كانوا جدودهم مسيحيين وأعتنقوا الإسلام نتيجة لشروط جحافل العرب المسلمين الغزاة ونقول لهم يا ابن ابن جدى القبطى أرجع لدين جدودك المسيحية فالأسلام قضى على مصر كدولة وثقافة وعلم وحضارة وانه لن ينقذ مصر من السرقات والبوظان والروتين فى الأعمال الحكومية ويرجعها إلى عهدها الأول الذى كان قبل الإسلام إلا قوة الرب يسوع الذى كان يؤمن به اجدادك . 

واريد تعليقك


----------



## remoo (2 مارس 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *موضوع غايه فى الروعه *
> 
> *وان كان محتاج توثيق اكثر *
> 
> ...



اشكرك حبيبي كيمو على مرورك 
وسوف ندلي فيما بعد كل توثق كل جوانب الموضوع 



وايضا الشكر لاخي الحبيب اثناسيوس الرسول 

الرب يبارك حياتكم يا احبائي


----------



## المغتربة (2 مارس 2007)

remoo قال:


> واليكي يا مغتربة هذة النبذة من الموضوع ولا تعليق!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ونحن نحب أخوتنا الذين كانوا جدودهم مسيحيين وأعتنقوا الإسلام نتيجة لشروط جحافل العرب المسلمين الغزاة ونقول لهم يا ابن ابن جدى القبطى أرجع لدين جدودك المسيحية فالأسلام قضى على مصر كدولة وثقافة وعلم وحضارة وانه لن ينقذ مصر من السرقات والبوظان والروتين فى الأعمال الحكومية ويرجعها إلى عهدها الأول الذى كان قبل الإسلام إلا قوة الرب يسوع الذى كان يؤمن به اجدادك .
> 
> واريد تعليقك



أنا لم أسئل عن تاريخ الأقباط وانما سألت أيكما كلامه صحيح


----------



## المغتربة (2 مارس 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> الرجاء المصداقية فى الردود يا عزيزتى واليك المزيد عن هذا الموضوع :Love_Mailbox:




هل أصبحت أنا الأن الكاذبه التي يتطلب منها المصداقيه 
اذا استدعوا الطرف الأخر 
وصاحب الموضوع 
ليتضح من يطلب منهم المصداقيه في الكلام وبعد ذلك يأتي ردي


----------



## قلم حر (2 مارس 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> أنا لم أسئل عن تاريخ الأقباط وانما سألت أيكما كلامه صحيح


كلاهما كلامه صحيح !!
ألم تقرأي الردود جيدا ؟؟؟
كلمة ( مصري ) هي كلمه تدل على ( عرق ) بشري أو بشكل أدق ( قوميه ) !
و قبل هجوم المسلمين على مصر .....كان هذا الشعب بأغلبيته القصوى أو حتى بأكمله ( مسيحي الديانه ) !
أما الآن : فهناك المسلم من أصل مصري .
و هناك المسيحي من أصل مصري ,
و هناك المسلم من أصل غير مصري !
من أجل مزيد من التوضيح ( اٍن لزم ) .
ممكن تكتبي أسئلتك بدقه و تحديد من جديد .
و أظن أن الاٍجابات عليها موجوده في الموضوع أصلا ....لكن ممكن أقتبسها و أشرحلها بتبسيط أكبر .
أهلا بيكي .
-------------------------------------
تم التعديل بواسطة ( السمردلي ) .
للتصحيح و تعديل حجم الخط .


----------



## remoo (2 مارس 2007)

قلنا من قبل كلمة مصر مأخوذه من مصرايم ابن نوح 

ولكن قلنا ايضا ان الاقباط هم المسيحيين القدامى 

وان لو كنت مصرية يا مغتربة فانتي من اصل قبطي 
ولكن هل ترحبين بهذا اللقب مع تعليق حسن البناء المذكور في الموضوع 

واي سؤال نحن جميعا في الخدمة


----------



## قلم حر (2 مارس 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> لكن ألحين لا أعرف من الكاذب بينكم
> هو أم صاحب الموضوع
> لا بأس


لو كتبتي من المخطىء لكن أفضل !!!
مع العلم : ليس هناك من أحطأ .


----------



## فيكتور حسني كامل (2 مارس 2007)

تعلمت وعرفت اكثر اليوم وشكرا لما قدم لنا وهو خيرا لنا جميعاً وواجب ان يعيه كل قبطي حتي يتثني له الرد علي الاخوة المسلمين وتعريفهم من هم اصحاب الدولة والوطن


----------



## remoo (2 مارس 2007)

فيكتور حسني كامل قال:


> تعلمت وعرفت اكثر اليوم وشكرا لما قدم لنا وهو خيرا لنا جميعاً وواجب ان يعيه كل قبطي حتي يتثني له الرد علي الاخوة المسلمين وتعريفهم من هم اصحاب الدولة والوطن



شكرا على مرورك 
والرب يبارك حياتك يا فيكتور 
ويلا ورينا مشاركاتك في منتدانا الجميل 
اخيك ريمووو


----------



## Nemoo (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا الموضوع ده يا ريمو وانت فين يا راجل مش باين ليه وحشتنى بجد

يارب  تكون بخير وكل سنه و انت طيب


----------



## remoo (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اشكرك اخي  الحبيب نيموو علي مرورك 

لكن صدقني اللي مبعدني عن المنتدى هو الشديد القوي يا اخي 
من فضلك صلي من اجلي 
اخيك ريمووو


----------



## دميانا (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الى الاخ العزيز remoo شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## Meriamty (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا ريمو 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## gigi angel (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل اوىىىىى يا ريمو 
شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## remoo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا على مروركم يا احيبة والرب ينير بنور كلامة  العجيب كل البشر 
ريموووووووووووووو*


----------



## REMOO 4U (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدااااااا
ارجو تخصيص وقت اكبر وطاقة اكبر لموضوع الاقباط والهوية القبطية
والاستعانة ببعض المواقع الهامة التي تثبت هوية الاقباط
مع العلم اننا لانهاجم اي قوميات اخري 
ولكن من منطلق الحفاظ علي تراثنا وهويتنا
فما ذكرة الاستاذ عزت اندراوس كلام جميل جداا ولكن هناك ادعاءات اخري لم نتطرق اليها بعد
ارجو قبولي كصديق
التوقيع
ريموووو


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل، وفعلا فيه معلومات جديدة، بس اعتقد انه محتاج لمزيد من البحث وتسليط الضوء.


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

يا ريت لو فيه حد عند مزيد من المقالات عن الموضوع يحطها على المنتدى، ويكون له الشكر، لأني فعلا نفسي أقرا حول ذلك الموضوع بشكل أكبر.


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مرة تانية يا ريت لو حد يا جماعة عنده مقالات أو مرفقات عن تاريخ الأقباط يحملها على المنتدى، لأني بصراحة نفسي أقرا عن هذا الموضوع.


----------



## Tabitha (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



اسحاق الباحث قال:


> مرة تانية يا ريت لو حد يا جماعة عنده مقالات أو مرفقات عن تاريخ الأقباط يحملها على المنتدى، لأني بصراحة نفسي أقرا عن هذا الموضوع.



سلام ونعمة أخي إسحق
بعتقد الروابط دي ممكن تفيدك

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_414.htm

http://www.copts-united.com/08_copts-united_08/pettcopts.php/2008/04/01/3828.html


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا أخي لكن المشكلة ان الموقع الأول محظور هنا، يعني لا يمكن الدخول عليه، انا بصراحة فوجئت بذلك. والموقع التاني ما بظن بيرسل كتب خارج مصر.


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ياريت لو تقدر ترفق مواد من موقع التاريخ القبطي بكون ممنون.


----------



## Tabitha (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

خسارة أخي إن المواقع محظورة عندك .. كانت حاتفيدك كتير
على العموم هحاول احملهم وأنزلهم بالمرفقات


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موقع الأقباط متحدون متاح، ولكن موقع coptic history مغلق. عموما يا ريت لو مرفقات. انا فعلا ومن فترة طويلة عندي رغبة اني أقرأ عن هذه الفترة من تاريخ مصر وكنت دايما أسأل نفسي طيب المسلمين اللي بيعارضوا بناء الكنائس في مصر هم نفسهم ممكن يكونوا مسيحيين سابقا وكان أجدادهم بيدخلوا الكنائس. لاننا تقريبا بنعرف بس عن الفترة اللي من أول الحملة الفرنسية لحد الآن، لكن اللي قبل كده ما نعرفش عنه حاجة. خصوصا التاريخ الاجتماعي في الفترة دي وازاي حصل التحول للشعب من المسيحية إلى الإسلام ومن اللغة القبطية إلى العربية. 
حسب التاريخ الرسمي اللي أنا أعرفه واللي بيتردد باختصار انه لم يكن فيه اكراه وان هذا التحول كان طبيعي. لكن أكيد فيه أراء تانية مختلفة وبشكل مفصل، لأنه غالبا التاريخ الرسمي بيكون فيه مغالطات.


----------



## nazl (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كل ما أعرفه عن الاقباط أنهم أخوال جدي إسماعيل نجل إبراهيم عليهما وعلى جيمع الانبياء الصلاة والسلام.


----------



## remoo (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



nazl قال:


> كل ما أعرفه عن الاقباط أنهم أخوال جدي إسماعيل نجل إبراهيم عليهما وعلى جيمع الانبياء الصلاة والسلام.





ممكن توضيح!!!!!​


----------



## nazl (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: من هم الاقباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



remoo قال:


> ممكن توضيح!!!!!​


لقد كنت أدليت بما علمت عن علاقتي بالاقباط
وأنا واثق مما قلت فهل أنت كذلك؟؟
على فكرة 
كلمة أقباط أو القبط تعني قب أط
ولفظ *قب* له معنى ولفظ* أط *له أخرى.


----------

